# Men’s NCAA Tournament



## timbuck (Nov 25, 2018)

I haven’t watched much men’s college soccer, but caught a stream of MSU v Georgetown today. 
My Spartans won 1-0 and will be moving to the round of 8. 

But my god, what horrible soccer.  It makes the MLS look the Champions League. 

I’ve seriously seen 9 year old girls with better touch and tactics.


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2018)

Akron-Wake Forest game hinged on AR offside call with about a minute remaining that pulled back what would have been the tying goal.  Discussion here --

http://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/stanford-st-marys-akron-wake-forest.2090369/#post-37304297


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2018)

Possession --

https://twitter.com/ZipsMSoc/status/1068881236733632512


----------



## timbuck (Dec 1, 2018)

That’s good stuff. Akron has had some big wins in the tournament against ranked teams.  
I don’t follow men’s college soccer very close-  are they considered one of the best possession teams?


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2018)

timbuck said:


> That’s good stuff. Akron has had some big wins in the tournament against ranked teams.
> I don’t follow men’s college soccer very close-  are they considered one of the best possession teams?


That's what their fans say.  

BTW, pass #32 looks suspiciously direct.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 1, 2018)

Nah-   That was the set up.  Draw the defense inside and slip it wide behind the backline. 

Pass #10 was the most important pass of the sequence.  Most players try to beat their man there or whip in a cross from that spot.


----------



## Work it (Dec 6, 2018)

Semi Final matches should be pretty soggy tomorrow. Field should be in better shape for game 1 than game 2, I’d presume.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2018)

With all 4 teams being from the east/Midwest they should all be used to playing in soggy conditions.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Televised (sorta) on ESPNU.  Akron - Mich St at 5PM PST, Indiana - Maryland at 7:30 PM.  

If you live in San Diego and have Spectrum cable, ESPNU is channel 370.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Akron ahead 4-0 already.  Is there a mercy rule?


----------



## BigSoccer (Dec 7, 2018)

Akron is by far a legit team. Possession tonight outshines the bigger stronger team.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sorry I did not see this thread earlier. Akron plays great possession soccer.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

BigSoccer said:


> Akron is by far a legit team. Possession tonight outshines the bigger stronger team.


I think the tone was set early in the game when a Mich St player was carded for an obvious and pointless assault.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2018)

Left-footers (and their parents) like this one --

https://twitter.com/SportsCenter/status/1071269461234253824


----------

